# Help Price Breda 20ga Auto MarkII Mod 610



## JoeP (Jun 4, 2008)

Any one know what this gun is worth? I have had it for along time,What I know is it was made in Italy in 1941(XVIII) good to excellent condition,have org book and 3 external choke tubes full,mod,Imp, with case. any help thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeP (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone have a book on prices.


----------

